# OMG I get married this month!!Come join in!



## dizzyspells

As the title says!OMG!!I know there are a few of us so feel free to have a last minute wedding panic rant!:rofl:

Well the last 2 weeks have been totally unfocused on the wedding as we have had more bad news about MIL,and some other things that have been going on & then yesterday my Nephew went missing for nearly a full day.Soo woke up this morning and just thought oh crap its September and I just feel totally unorganised!!I think I have most things just need jewellery for me and bridesmaids and somthing for my hair once I have decided def what I am having,then to do the table plan and the kids activity packs.My dress is still not at the shop yet but should be there for the 8th so having a slight panic about that!.

Going to sort all the favours & have a play with the centrepieces tonight!!

I am going to look like worzal gummage at this rate!:haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: me too!! :D

Sorry to here about your MIL hun :hugs:

I woke up this morning and updated my FB too :haha:

I am more or less sorted I think. Just ordered the wedding cake this morning, meeting with the photographer tonight and meeting with the registrar next Tuesday! :)

I still need to buy one of those wedding card post boxes and some cake dowels but other than that we are done!! :D xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Finished out post box the other night pretty pleased with it actually!

You sound far more organised than me!!I am on a mission tonight I have decided!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh I am not that organised lol.

I've still got some placecards to make. I've got the table plan to finish. I've got the post box to decorate once it arrives! I've got loads to do and only 3 weeks to fit it all in! Eeeekkk!! x


----------



## dizzyspells

I have done the placecards but cheated and got them printed with the names then I just finished them off.Me and printers do not tend to get on to well :rofl:

The most stressfull bit so far was printing the white part of the invites out!:haha:

Need to get Finnlay a suit too,was leaving it untill last minute but think it could be classed as last minute now ha!x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Umm yeah I think it could be classed as last minute now :lol: We got Thomas fitted on Saturday :) Picking them up on the 22nd :)

I'm dreading the placecards tehy gave me such a headache last time!! Arrghhh!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay for both of you!!! 
I am already married so Ner ner :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:tease: x


----------



## dizzyspells

I am looking forward to it dont get me wrong but also cannot wait to not be planning it anymore!!!and to just be married!:haha:x


----------



## clairebear26

I am getting married on Sept 18th too!!!!!!

Sometimes I have to pinch myself, I can't believe I am actually getting married! I cant wait to not have to plan it anymore. Still got table plan and name tags to do - not really looking forward to that. But most other things are sorted now :)

Dizzy where are you getting married? Church or registry office?

Claire x


----------



## princess_bump

argh!!!!!!!!!! us too!! i think the panic hit home this morning, for me, it's more of the stress of, have a got everything for our travels!! i actually felt the panic in my chest :blush:
i'm pretty much sorted, just a few more 'honeymoon' bits to buy, and to sort james' shoes, but that should be easily sorted, was thinking of dragging his ass to the mall, no thinking home, glass of wine and next.com :lol:

omg ladies, we're going to be married this month!!! feel's like we just booked it!


----------



## dizzyspells

clairebear26 said:


> *I am getting married on Sept 18th too!!!!!!*
> 
> Sometimes I have to pinch myself, I can't believe I am actually getting married! I cant wait to not have to plan it anymore. Still got table plan and name tags to do - not really looking forward to that. But most other things are sorted now :)
> 
> *Dizzy where are you getting married? Church or registry office?*
> Claire x

Yay for the 18th :yipee:

We are getting married at a little Inn in the country and having our whole day there.

Well bought Finnlays suit,my flat shoes for later on,and made up all the favours yesterday so tick tick tick!!My list is looking smaller yay!!x


----------



## princess_bump

fab hannah! your really getting somewhere honey :D i'm planning on using the weekend to check we have everything, and write a finally list! somewhere yell at me if i don't do it :lol:


----------



## dizzyspells

Will do Carly!OH on his stag do on Saturday so think I will have a sort out day Finn & Mia permitting lol.x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well its my hen do tonight and I am hoping to get this table plan done at the weekend x


----------



## dizzyspells

Thought you had your hen do?or am I being dim lol!

Need to do our table plan this weekend too,not looking forward to it at all lol.We have kicked all the family off the top table now as its going to be sooo much easier that way!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm having 2 :smug:

:lol:

It took me and my MOH 2 hours to get everyone seated somehow :haha:

Just need to do the design and everything now! x


----------



## dizzyspells

Go you and why not!Have a great night hun!x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hows the plans going now hun? 12 days!! You excited?! :happydance:

I got my table plan done :happydance: Just need to decorate it now. I also have my postbox to pick up from the sorting office in the morning as I was out on Saturday when it came.

Got a few more placecards to finish off and thats me done :) x


----------



## honeybee2

i dont get married for 11 months. I want to write a list but im scared it'll overwelm me :haha:

so glad your days have finally come!!! I cant wait to see the pics & ill miss you if you ever leave Bride & beyond!!


----------



## princess_bump

right ladies... check in time?! how are we doing?

hannah - how was your weekend? did your OH have fun?
MissMummyMoo - wohoooo for sorting out table plans :happydance:

i had my big sort out, which ended in a bit of a de-junking session :lol: according to james everything with me ends in a clean-a-thon :blush:

wrote a final list, and have started working through it all :D today my lovely cousin has sorted out my hair extension appointment, and i've sorted maddi cover for that day :lol: me and mum have finally sorted our 'reception'/gathering over here upon our return so i'm pretty chuffed it's just what we wanted!

have you got garters?? i just don't no weather to get one or not?!

argh excitingstressedworriedcannotwaitbridetobe.com over here :lol:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm doing pretty good Carly! Got the table plan sorted :happydance: other than that nothing to do really!! Eeeeekkkk so exciting!!

I am so jelous you get to celebrate twice :lol:

I have got a garter just purely for photographs :haha: x


----------



## princess_bump

woop wopp for garter chick! think i may have to get one, off shopping this weekend for last bits!!

Feeling pretty damn organised over here tonight, went through everything today and have ticked off more of 'the list'!! 

just ordered the last of james' clothes and wrote our cards to maddi and my parents in preparation for the big day :cloud9: had a good cry too :blush: i feel so happy and beaming that the people i adore will be their to witness me marry my love :cloud9:

ok enough carly :lol:

what's everyone got left to do? hope we're all feeling excited :D


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh Garter never thought about that!!Think it might be my new and blue?just need somthing old and somthing borrowed now!!

We are getting there now I think!!Been sooo busy last few days not even had chance to get on here.Just need flowers for Mums next Friday and to finish the seating plan and I think I am done!!Oh no I am not need to do the fishbowls for the tables but should not take to long hopefully!


Dress should be at the shop today fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Eeeekkk for the dress being in the shop hun!! :happydance: 

Sounds like your all done :) We are making our final payment next Wednesday and then we are all done! Eeeekk. Then need to pick the cake up and decorate it and assemble it at the venue ... along with taking all the presents and things up! Need to buy MIL and my mums flowers and we're done!

My garters blue and I got it from Ann Summers ... Holly's was too and I think she got hers from La Senza x


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh gosh what a day!!

Well I have my dress!!!!!!I actually cried whan I saw it and tried it one which is unlike me!!It fits like a glove and its now at home but cannot hang it properly as our wardrobe is not long enough lol.Hopefully a good steam next week will get any creases out that it causes.

Then had major stress over family but hopefully sorted now arghhh!!!!!

All sorts gone wrong but to tired to explain,but they are all silly little things that feel sooo much worse at the moment!

All gifts wrapped and bagged,childrens activity packs all made up and tied so all thats done!!

Collecting my ring tommorow as it needed fitting a little smaller when it arrived cannot wait to see it again!

Also got my new blue etc in the shape of a silver charm that incorporates most of them.x


----------



## princess_bump

fantastic ladies! sounds like it's coming together! :happydance:

:wohoo: for dress hannah! bet your look stunning :cloud9:

i've had a bit of a wobble this afternoon over how i look :dohh: argh.... 2 weeks today we fly and i think i've hit the stressedoutbride.com :dohh:

i'm all pretty sorted tbh, just been printing off our ESTA's and looking at a few hair styles!


----------



## Kimboowee

Argghhhhhh. Thats all.

Feck feck ESTA's!!!!! Thanks Carly!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

Kimboowee said:


> *Argghhhhhh. Thats all.*
> 
> Feck feck ESTA's!!!!! Thanks Carly!!!!

snap :lol:
welcome chick! - make sure you print the page just in case! i did ours a while back but forgot :dohh: - not necessary but just in case! xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG whats an ESTA???Do I need one :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah whats an ESTA :wacko: Please don't say I've forgot something I might just break down :rofl: x


----------



## Charlotteee

Electronic System for Travel Authorization :smug:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Got something to tell us Char? :rofl:

I take it thats for people getting married abroad or going abroad after being married? Possibly?


----------



## dizzyspells

Charlotteee said:


> Electronic System for Travel Authorization :smug:

Oh phew!!Dont think I need one then :dohh:

I am going to try and have a chilled day today before I get cracking over the weekend!

1 week tommorow!!!!:happydance:

Going to take some pics of my table stuff this weekend as I am a bit unsure if I need some glass pebbbles in my centre pieces need opionions lol.x


----------



## Charlotteee

I was on the post spy thing and it came up so thought i'd use my initiative and google :rofl: x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ooooo look forward to the piccies Hannah! I think I'm going to have a few go's at the decoration of this table plan and see which I prefer!

:haha: Char good thinking!! x


----------



## oxford_cpl

:O I am getting married in 2 months, still got loads to get!! :D x
Good luck ladies, enjoy your big days! xx


----------



## dizzyspells

MissMummyMoo said:


> Ooooo look forward to the piccies Hannah! I think I'm going to have a few go's at the decoration of this table plan and see which I prefer!
> 
> :haha: Char good thinking!! x

Finally done my table plan just need some diamontes to put on each table on there.Think its looking ok!I will get pics done when its finished.

I have fish bowls and just not sure if they look a bit empty on the bottom.xx


----------



## oxford_cpl

dizzyspells said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo look forward to the piccies Hannah! I think I'm going to have a few go's at the decoration of this table plan and see which I prefer!
> 
> :haha: Char good thinking!! x
> 
> Finally done my table plan just need some diamontes to put on each table on there.Think its looking ok!I will get pics done when its finished.
> 
> I have fish bowls and just not sure if they look a bit empty on the bottom.xxClick to expand...

Are you having a big wedding? Whats the venue/church like? :)


----------



## dizzyspells

No its quite a small one really,47 to the day do wanted to keep it close friends and family & its in a lovely little Inn in the middle of the countryside,they have a fantastic conservertory that overlooks the countryside.x


----------



## oxford_cpl

dizzyspells said:


> No its quite a small one really,47 to the day do wanted to keep it close friends and family & its in a lovely little Inn in the middle of the countryside,they have a fantastic conservertory that overlooks the countryside.x

Aww thats realy nice :) Ours is smaller than that, only 25 people to the ceremony, but no limit to the after party :) x


----------



## dizzyspells

That will be lovely hun,its a great number!x


----------



## honeybee2

ye it is a lovely number!


----------



## dizzyspells

Is A3 to0 small for the table plan?I have just finished it (on a mission now) and wondering if it will be better bigger?I only have 5 tables + the Top table???


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Our venue has an easel which they use to stand the table plan on and they recommend a2 for us. We have top table and 7 tables and it looks ok xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Yeah we have the easel to use too Hmmm might have to to do A2 damm it!!Just when I thought I had done!!Grrrr!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Phone and double check hun just incase xx


----------



## dizzyspells

It looks wrong though IUKWIM?!Did it on canvas aswell!!Think I will get to the craft shop after school and just get some card to stick it onto.

Just had a call to say suits are ready to collect & then collecting my ring (finally):yipee:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: 

Still haven't had a call to say my rings back! :wacko:

I need to get my table plan finished ... think I'll do it at the weekend xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh and decided to get some novelty wine glasses done for the bridesmaids and they arrived today with the wrong date on!!Was about to go mad when I realised I sent the date over as the 19th!!Gutted!!


----------



## dizzyspells

MissMummyMoo said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Still haven't had a call to say my rings back! :wacko:
> 
> I need to get my table plan finished ... think I'll do it at the weekend xx

Leave it aslong as you can!Got mine semi done and then got a call off MIL2B to say her OH is not coming now!So had to alter the names and everything arghhh!!

My ring came back and needed refitting was supposed to be back on Tuesday but its here now just hope it fits fine!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww never! :dohh:

I got some win glasses for some of the wedding party :) I need to sort the gifts out into the bags etc all ready to take up in 2 weeks x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

dizzyspells said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Still haven't had a call to say my rings back! :wacko:
> 
> I need to get my table plan finished ... think I'll do it at the weekend xx
> 
> Leave it aslong as you can!Got mine semi done and then got a call off MIL2B to say her OH is not coming now!So had to alter the names and everything arghhh!!
> 
> My ring came back and needed refitting was supposed to be back on Tuesday but its here now just hope it fits fine!Click to expand...

Never! :shock: Well if anyone cancels I've already threatened to disown them :rofl:

Mine just needed cleaning and replating was told it would take 7-10 days. Its been 10 days today and not heard anything yet! x


----------



## dizzyspells

Not had my engagement ring polished couldnt bear to part with it for a few days :blush:,just going to scrub it with toothpaste the night before to get it all shiny!ha!

Got all ours bagged up now,I was all excited lol!Think I am going to see if they have glass paint in the craft shop and see if I can change the 9 to an 8 :rofl: worth a shot lol.x


----------



## princess_bump

sounds like your getting there you 2 :happydance:

couldn't help but chuckle at the ESTA's panic :rofl: they are electronic visa's you need when travelling to the US.

love the wine glasses idea, such a shame hannah they had the wrong dates on them.

i'm looking for a lovely pink, girlie bridesmaid photo frame for maddi, but can't find anything?! any idea's ladies?


----------



## dizzyspells

What about somthing like this?


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PERSONALISED...t=UK_Photo_Frames_Display&hash=item53e37d5af0

The ESTA thing,made me chuckle too its the 2nd thing I have panicked over today!!ha!!


----------



## princess_bump

awww hannah i love that!! thanks chick :D

i must remember to explain myself better, getting married in disney makes things a bit different to here, it's funny, cos i had a panic about seating plans, then thought, nope not needed with just the 6 of us :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

does toothpaste work for white gold?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

honeybee2 said:


> does toothpaste work for white gold?

I was told no which is why I have had it professionaly cleaned and replated xx


----------



## honeybee2

ye i usually got to Hsamuel for mine


----------



## dizzyspells

honeybee2 said:


> does toothpaste work for white gold?

I got told this for cleaning platinum up so not sure about gold.xx


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG OMG OMG

1 Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wedding::yipee::headspin::wine::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::bunny:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: This time next week you'll be getting ready :yipee: This time in 2 weeks I'll be getting ready :happydance: Eeeekkkkkk xx


----------



## oxford_cpl

dizzyspells said:


> That will be lovely hun,its a great number!x

I suppose it is lol :) I bought a few things for the cake today, I am making it myself :thumbup:

I was wondering, will you be wearing anything to cover your shoulders over your wedding dresses? ie, shawl, wrap, jacket, etc...?


----------



## dizzyspells

No I dont have anything and neither do the bridesmaids.Most of the day will be inside so they are not really needed.x


----------



## oxford_cpl

Well I bought little fur boleros for my bridesmaids yesterday, I may not worry about myself then... I just hope it's not too cold in November! lol Hubby2be is hoping for a proper white wedding.... says him in the suit! lol :D x


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh no!!!

Finn has headbutted me on my forehead and I now have a big bump thats bruising!!Going to be yellow by Saturday!!Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## honeybee2

omg lmao!!! naughty finlay hahaa! sorry but its so funny- a good foundation will sort it honey!!! xx


----------



## princess_bump

oh hannah, it will be gone by saturday :hugs: 6 days darling :happydance:

i had both my ring's dipped and we got them all back a couple of weeks ago. i've only ever tried tooth paste for silver, though soda water works just as well for gold hon, stick your ring in there for a couple of hours, a little soft brush and done! 

how are we all feeling???


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Stressed :cry: Wrote in my journal don't really want to write it here.

Uh oh Han!! I'm sure it will be gone by Saturday as Carly said. Carly what date do you fly out again? xx


----------



## oxford_cpl

Is September a lucky month to get married in? ;) :D


----------



## dizzyspells

How we doing girls?

Cannot believe I get married this weekend!!

Had a total melt down yesterday with one thing and another but feel sooo much better for it,bless my OH he made me feel better about it all.

Not a lot to do now,picking cake up today then need to sort the bowls out as I am just not happy with them then need to box tables up etc once they are sorted!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

3 days Han! :shock:

:hugs: for the meltdown.

Hope you manage to get everything done today x


----------



## honeybee2

oooo han- hope its everything you've dreamed off!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Cant do these bloody fishbowls!!!!Have done 2 that look fine but just cannot get this next one right!!ARGHHHHH 

Is it too late to change my mind??Its just not happening!:rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

what are you trying to do with them?


----------



## dizzyspells

One word beargrass!!!

I have now got proto type no 2 as couldnt get it to go and now cant decide which one to go for ha!


----------



## honeybee2

oh my goodness- beargrass is difficult at the best of times!!! whats prototype number 2?


----------



## dizzyspells

Simlair to no2 but a little different :rofl:

Maybe I should take pics and let you all decide?


----------



## honeybee2

yes yes yes!!!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Battery died on the camera and need to go out and collect cake etc so will post them later on.x


----------



## honeybee2

okies x


----------



## princess_bump

how's it going hannah? 

kel - we fly the 23rd, so a week from today, and get married the following wednesday, which is the 29th :D

total meltdown today, everything (non wedding) has gone wrong :dohh: hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!!!!

on the positive side, picked up our tickets yesterday and off for my hair extensions tomorrow :happydance:

how are we all??

xxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh Carly :hugs: hope everything is better today for you sweetie!

Well ladies 1 more sleep!!!:yipee:

Had a manic day yesterday and today is the same.Taking all things to the venue this afternoon so need to be supr duper organised.Boxed everything into tables last night so hopefully that will make it easier.

If I dont get chance to get back on before tommorow then just want to say a big thank you to you girls for everything.Those who have me in Facebook I will prob update on there as it easier.xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Carly. Hope today is better for you :hugs:

Hannah I can't believe its here! OMG :shock:

If I don't get to speak to you before then have a WONDERFUL day sweetie :kiss: x


----------



## honeybee2

goodluck on your wedding this weekend honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

I no i've said it on FB and in GS Hannah, but have a wonderful, wonderful day! cannot wait to see your beautiful pictures!

a much better day yesterday, in fact it was lovely and relaxing :happydance: all good over here and very pleased it's the weekend :happydance:

how's everyone doing?? xxx


----------



## Arlandria

CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI!!!! Cant wait to see your piccies xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Sorry for the lack of updates but have been soo busy!

We had an amazing day and was well worth all the planning and worry!!

Good Luck Kelly and Carly I am sure your days will be as perfect as ours.

I will upload some pics soon,well the ones minus my triple chin ha ha!!x


----------

